# Reinzeichnung mit Photoshop?



## tctctc (27. Oktober 2005)

Möglich, dass ich zuviel verlange, aber wenn ich einen Scan von einer Pinsel- oder Federzeichnung in Photoshop bearbeite: Gibts da was, um die Konturen der Linien so scharf wie möglich automatisch zu glätten, also reinzeichnungs- bzw. druckfähig zu machen? Es sind meistens Ausfransungen zu sehen, die auch mit dem Radierwerkzeug und hoher Vergrößerung nicht befriedigend zu bearbeiten sind.

Danke, tctctc


----------



## ikon (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
versuch mal den Kontrast zu erhöhen und dabei ein wenig mit der Helligkeit spielen. Ansonsten bleibt Dir wohl nur das ganze in einem Vektorgrafik-Programm nachzuzeichnen, denn mit einem Pixelgrafik-Programm wirst Du das nie sauber hinbekommen.

mfg,
ikon


----------



## mogmog (27. Oktober 2005)

abend an dich 


ich könnte mir es noch vorstellen das mann es erstemal auf Graustufen reduziert (wenn keine Farbe vorhanden ist) und dann mit dem UNSCHARF MASKIEREN (FILTER-->SCHRFZEICHNER-->UNSCHARFMASKIEREN) das bild Scharfzeichnen. danach würde ich versuchen mit der Gradationskurfe die lichter anzupassen (warscheinlich wegenfusseln). 

Fussel würde ich aber mit dem StempelWerkzeug oder mit dem Pflasterwerkzeug beseitigen.


----------

